# what kind of sign do you put on your fence?



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

I just put boards up on the fence saying "do not feed, try to play with or touch the dog else will call the police. I have a police officer friend also who is a big k9 fan and gets to watch them in action and loves my dog.

Not exactly like that but basically if i catch anyone near the fence bugging the dog the police will be called asap.

if people ask why i say because shes got allergys and she hurt herself when someone was teasing her. I also have a no tresspassing sign up. I am moving soon though and getting a new house.

any sign you put up ? My dog will only bite someone bad if they jump inside the fence, if she gets free she wont hurt anyone, she wont even leave the fence area if the gate is open. If she did and came across people she would just sniff them and keep walking looking for me. I dont leave her out there alone much at all though she has her own dog door though.


----------



## Konotashi (Jan 11, 2010)

I think whenever I get my GSD, I'm just going to have a "German Shepherd on Premises" sign. Along with a "Beware of Owner" sign underneath it. 

I wouldn't advertise that your dog has allergies, though. 
Maybe just a no trespassing sign?


----------



## pets4life (Feb 22, 2011)

i only say allergy if they ask why. I dont wanna say shes going to nail you hard or bite your fingers lol Mines really loud deep vocal though so kids dont wanna go near. Usually people want nothing to do with her. I just have it up in case. I have never seen a person even get 1 foot close to the fence. If they do that she will jump and try to get over and let out some wierd bear like noise. lol Its only when I have not given someone permission to enter. If i tell her its okay and say easy (diffuse command) and do a proper introduction she will calm down. Just takes her a bit to realize that I want that person around.


----------



## Nigel (Jul 10, 2012)

I only have one sign glued by my door, however it doesn't seem to work on Mormon missionaries.


----------



## Sunflowers (Feb 17, 2012)

*
Just kidding *


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

I've noticed my neighbors, not all, but enough to that its noticeable, will not walk down the sidewalk next to my house when my dog is out. I watched someone one day cross the street to the other side without a sidewalk when they were walking to a neighbor's house, and then they did the same on the way back, only crossing to the sidewalk when safely past my fence. My dog barks at anything that moves. I thought about putting up a sign saying "Beware of Dog," but I have mixed feelings about it. I'm a common sense person, but legally I know there needs to be a sign in just in case.


----------



## doggiedad (Dec 2, 2007)

is there a law stating you have to have a sign posted if you
have a dog?



AugustGSD said:


> I've noticed my neighbors, not all, but enough to that its noticeable, will not walk down the sidewalk next to my house when my dog is out. I watched someone one day cross the street to the other side without a sidewalk when they were walking to a neighbor's house, and then they did the same on the way back, only crossing to the sidewalk when safely past my fence. My dog barks at anything that moves. I thought about putting up a sign saying "Beware of Dog," but I have mixed feelings about it.
> 
> I'm a common sense person,
> 
> >>>>> but legally I know there needs to be a sign in just in case<<<<<


----------



## AugustGSD (Mar 29, 2013)

doggiedad said:


> is there a law stating you have to have a sign posted if you
> have a dog?


No. Actually in my state the victim actually has a difficult time winning a case. My state blames the victim if they trespassed, knowingly went near the dog after it displayed aggression, if they were trying to commit a crime, teasing the dog, etc... Its very difficult to sue the owner and win here because the laws were written so long ago; back when most people had dogs exclusively for protection of their property. Signs always help though should you live in a state that is not so kind to the owner.


----------



## KZoppa (Aug 14, 2010)

I have a dog on premises sign and a Warning, German Shepherd on Duty sign posted. I want to get another one that says "One mean b**** on the property. Beware of the dog also". lol


----------



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

I usually go with "If dog's attack lie face down until help arrives", that gets everyone's attention. I haven't had any strangers in my yard since posting it either. lol


----------



## mechanic1908 (Jul 16, 2013)

Something like this.


----------



## aphrodite (Jul 25, 2013)

I have a:

"Beware of owner." sign
"Security system armed: (picture of german shepherd)"


----------



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

My property backed to a public walking trail with lots of traffic on it. My split rail fence with mesh kept my puppy in, but strange dogs and kids liked to put fingers through the fence and agitate my puppy. As he got bigger he started barking back, and getting pretty excited about certain regular dogs.

I purchased CAUTION Bewareof Dog signs and posted them at each end of the fence. The response was immediate and people kept their kids and dogs away about 90% of the time.

No need for lots of additional intimidation or lying, just a simple sign. When regular folks persisted I'd holler at them and they quit irritating him too.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I have multiple signs to keep people away from my house, Beware of dog, No trespassing, private property keep off and my favorite 

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## lyssa62 (May 5, 2013)

I was going to put a sign at the end of the drive that says.. "dog barks..owner shoots" but...I don't want to give anybody that kind of notice. Sometimes the shock factor or element of surprise works wonders on stupidity.


----------



## Diesel and Lace (Apr 15, 2013)




----------



## Thorny (Nov 4, 2012)

A lot of these are funny and cute, but at the end of the day my goal with a sign is to alert people, but not inspire a dare amongst teenage boys. As a youth who was slightly off track, I would have seen some of these signs as a challenge, and I was not afraid of clobbering a dog to prove my toughness. That's why I chose a rather plain sign for my back fence.


----------



## swestypants (Jun 20, 2013)

My parents had a sign a long time ago that just said "I can make it to the fence in 2.8 seconds, can you?" with a silhouette of a shepherd. If I'm correct, I believe you have to be careful in FL about admitting that your dog is dangerous, because you risk losing property insurance. So a "Beware of Dog" or similar would be doing so. 

Wherever Judah and I end up, there will probably just be a vinyl silhouette on the window/door and a fire label stating theres a dog in the house. 

We do have a "caution, zombie holding area ahead" on a post halfway down our long driveway though.


----------



## LoveGSD's (Aug 22, 2009)

We also have a sign up, with a shepherd silhouette "I can make it to the gate in 3 seconds, can you?" LOL


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Please come in: the dogs are hungry and you look tender and juicy.

Or perhaps:
Cation: The owner is armed and off his meds.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

I have these signs up but in the end of the day my dogs will likely lick the person to death instead of protecting our property lol but Hey what they don't know 

My boxer /dobe mix was another story he would protect to his death he was an awesome guard dog ..

Sent from Petguide.com Free App[/color


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

My boxers are the same. We had family come stay with us, but there weren't supposed to arrive until very late. We left the door unlocked and went to bed. Got up the next morning and were like 'did they make it here' and checked to see their car in the driveway. 
The boxers, both of them, were up stairs in bed with them! 
Some guard dog. 
Wouldn't have them any other way though.


----------



## BellaLuna (Jan 27, 2013)

NTexFoster said:


> My boxers are the same. We had family come stay with us, but there weren't supposed to arrive until very late. We left the door unlocked and went to bed. Got up the next morning and were like 'did they make it here' and checked to see their car in the driveway.
> The boxers, both of them, were up stairs in bed with them!
> Some guard dog.
> Wouldn't have them any other way though.


Yes I have had both extremes and I much rather have Bella be not so protective my boxer was a scary dude he even scared me from time to time lol I always had to be on high alert with him and whenever people came over he had to go outside because he was not a nice boy for the most part and I couldn't chance him around anyone with his constant mood swings, and since the passing of him we rescued Bella and it's so nice having her around everyone without a worry 
Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Beverly (Nov 8, 2011)

*"Beware of Dog" (etc.) sign can set you up for liability:*

From what I have read regarding cases brought before the courts, and witnessed as a juror, in dog biting cases, having these signs posted on your property has just the opposite effect from what it was intended.
When a case comes before the court, usually the defendant (the dog owner) tells the court "we had the property posted, warning anyone that enters,the dog is in the yard, and to beware ".
So the judge would ask, "beware of what"?
Defendant answers, "Beware the dog may attack if you enter the property".
In this case before the court, a service tech (the plaintiff,a meter reader) entered the property, and the dog bit him.
So the judge addresses the defendant, and ask," By having a sign stating "beware of dog", you are telling every one you have a dog that in all probability would attack, or bite an intruder?"
Defendant replies, "Yes, the possibility is there".
Judge replies,"You are in fact, by posting that sign, telling everyone you are harboring a vicious dog that will attack with probable cause."
"You are making it aware that you posses an animal that will attack, and possibly bite."
" By doing that, you have to be aware of the consequences of your dog attacking someone, and that is why situations like this end up in court."
Defendant argues, "The sign is there to ward off intrusion on to private property.".
This defense never works.
The way the court looks at it is, posting a "beware of dog" sign is an admission by the dog owner that their dog is prone to attach an intruder, even if the dog has, or would never do that.
You are in essence, telling the public your dog is dangerous.
You would do well to think twice before putting one up on your property.
In these cases, the plaintiff almost always secures a judgement against the dog owner.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

I have no signs on my property. Usually just hearing Lisl bark on the other side of the door, or at the screen if the doors are open is enough to make people cross the street where I live.

Intruders, people who would do a home invasion, or burglary deserve no warning and they will get none from me. If they hear a large angry dog barking and chose to enter anyway it is at their own risk.

If I'm home at the time you better be afraid of me and not worry about the dog.


----------



## RICO (Oct 11, 2011)

I currently have a generic "beware of dog" sign on my fence. But this is the sign that I really want to find...


----------



## NTexFoster (Jul 18, 2013)

Perhaps this would work in areas where the dog warning signs can get you in trouble:









It doesn't say anything about dogs, but does indicate that you maybe should not enter.


----------



## LoveEcho (Mar 4, 2011)

We have signs that say "Due to the rising cost of ammunition, a warning shot will no longer be provided. Thank you for your understanding." But... we live in the middle of the stix where we worry about hunters more than anything. I would definitely NOT advertise her allergy. Is there anything you can do about making the fence taller/more solid so that strangers can't see or reach in?


----------



## Rbeckett (Jun 19, 2013)

I have a humorous sign on the gates into the fenced area. They will see the signs in order to get into the area. Once they cross over into the fenced area the outside dog will deal with them quickly. If they do get past the outside dog, the inside dog will definitely keep them handy till I get home to sort out the issue. As long as they don't try to leave they will not get bitten. If they try to leave they will get held with a frim bite and hold. The more you struggle, the harder they will bite down to convince you to stop. I love my girls!!!

Wheelchair Bob


----------



## Jo_in_TX (Feb 14, 2012)

"German Shepherd Lover" or something like it ("I Love My German Shepherd Dog") is a great sign, since most people are smart enough to infer that a gsd is on the premises. 

Teddy has shown no signs of aggression other than barking at strangers, but I'm always careful.


----------



## Bane Vom Vox (Jul 31, 2013)

Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## Txcharm (Feb 27, 2014)

This is my house and my
Car one that I had made.  the house one has worked a couple of times





















Sent from Petguide.com Free App


----------



## middleofnowhere (Dec 20, 2000)

I have a magnet on my front door. it says either "weird dog" or "strange dog" (It's downstairs, I'm upstairs). It is to let people know there's a dog inside in a light-hearted manner. 

On my fence in Arkansas, I had a metal sillouette of a sitting dog (not a GSD - more a generic retriever type). I have 10 acres now. A closed gate is all people need to realize there are probably dogs on the property.


----------



## Mister C (Jan 14, 2014)

My sign was the dog herself. Our front yard is not fenced. My Maddie was very obedient and would not leave the yard under any circumstances. She would chase squirrels to the edge of the yard but then stop.

So I would often sit on the porch with her in the front yard with no leash or tether. One of Maddie's joys in life was to stare at people. Anyone walking by would get a hard stare from her and she would keep staring until they were out of sight. She wouldn't get up, bark or do anything else--just stare.

I made it a point to do this when the older kids walked home from school and on weekend evenings when the teens were out roaming and looking for trouble.

All that staring unnerved people. Some would cross the street, others would turn around and walk the other way. Those that knew her would say hi or come over for a visit.

A couple of our neighbors were robbed, houses broken into. Not mine. Anyone casing the joint would have seen her and would receive "the stare". Easier targets can be found.

The funny thing was that she liked people and that, at heart, she was really a big chicken. But I let strangers think she was serious.


----------



## lennyb (Jan 1, 2014)

We have no warning signs on our property. I have a friend who had a beware of dog sign and got sued when a trespasser got bite. Our back yard is fenced with a 6' stockade fence and we keep the back gate locked. So if two barking GSD's don't deter someone from entering then they probably deserve what they get.


----------



## Stosh (Jun 26, 2010)

I have a yellow yield shaped sign with the silhouette of a gsd. Now words so it's not a 
'warning' just information


----------



## TommyB681 (Oct 19, 2012)

I have a "German Shepherd On Duty" Just to keep people aware. I also have a "is my property worth dying for?" But thats more comical (but realistic) and on my end not dog related


----------



## NancyJ (Jun 15, 2003)

Lock the gate. They will know if the dog is out if they get to within about 50 feet of the fence, unless the belong there (like the next door neighbors)


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

Aside from ADT stickers on all the windows, and the yard signs, I have a sticker in the front and back windows that say "Nothing inside is worth dying for" with a picture of a target silhouette with bullet holes in it. Here's where I got it from Ready to Defend, - Real Security

I do want to put a sign on the gate that's a normal "Beware of Dog" sign just cause I wouldn't want someone to try and come in the side gate at all. For all I know it could be a kids mom who wants to come in the yard to retrieve a lost ball or something.


----------



## McWeagle (Apr 23, 2014)

Ours says "Beware of Dog; Cat is not trustworthy either"


----------



## misslesleedavis1 (Dec 5, 2013)

Yup.


----------



## jafo220 (Mar 16, 2013)

Beverly said:


> From what I have read regarding cases brought before the courts, and witnessed as a juror, in dog biting cases, having these signs posted on your property has just the opposite effect from what it was intended.
> When a case comes before the court, usually the defendant (the dog owner) tells the court "we had the property posted, warning anyone that enters,the dog is in the yard, and to beware ".
> So the judge would ask, "beware of what"?
> Defendant answers, "Beware the dog may attack if you enter the property".
> ...


I find this interesting. It sounds about right. Person minding his business gets sued by idiot being in a place they know they shouldn't be. Common sense would dictate that a warning should be present and if you choose to ignore that warning, you should be willing to accept the consequences of your actions and your choices. Know wonder society is messed up. 

I look at a protection dog much like a firearm. It's there for protection. To me it's no different than warning the public with a sign that reads "trespassers will be shot" or "Property defended by" with a picture of a handgun. What difference does it make if it's a dog, which the intruder will more than likely live, or a gun, which lessens the intruders survival? Just doesn't make sense how the court views it.


----------



## Debanneball (Aug 28, 2014)

So, after reading these posts, I am confused. Exactly what type of sign should be posted warning the public that one has a dog.


----------



## MichaelE (Dec 15, 2012)

Why should you have a sign?

Anyone that comes to my house is invited and knows there is a very wary GSD on the premises and those that aren't invited don't stay around very long.

Not even long enough to knock.

If I'm home you needn't worry about the dog. You'll be dealing with me.


----------



## Stevenzachsmom (Mar 3, 2008)

AH! This is an old thread. I probably already posted on here. Either way, I have the same magnet I always have. It's on the front door and says, "Quiet! Guard dog is sleeping." It's self explanatory and if they wake the dog up, they'll know.


----------



## YORCHI (Feb 24, 2014)

jafo220 said:


> I find this interesting. It sounds about right. Person minding his business gets sued by idiot being in a place they know they shouldn't be. Common sense would dictate that a warning should be present and if you choose to ignore that warning, you should be willing to accept the consequences of your actions and your choices. Know wonder society is messed up.
> 
> I look at a protection dog much like a firearm. It's there for protection. To me it's no different than warning the public with a sign that reads "trespassers will be shot" or "Property defended by" with a picture of a handgun. What difference does it make if it's a dog, which the intruder will more than likely live, or a gun, which lessens the intruders survival? Just doesn't make sense how the court views it.


I see your point and I agree. From my understanding of the law at least here in CA, you're not allowed to use any force to defend your property. If you want to include your yards as private property then you need to ensure that it's not accessible by anyone in public. Meaning you can't claim your front yard as private property if you don't have a fence around it. And you can't claim your backyard as private property if it's only secured by a simple gate and latch or something like that. 

As soon as I get a chance to redo my fence and take out the flimsy wood fence I have now, I will make sure to install a solid gate door that can only be opened by a key. You can't argue that someone broke into your house or your yard if the gate opens by a simple latch. But if I have a locked gate that needs a key to open then I can argue that much easier and if some intruder tries to sue me for getting bit I'll argue back that he/she presented themselves as a threat to my family because no one we know enters our yard by hopping over our fence. Our dog therefore did not know you weren't a threat and she responded to your actions which were hostile in nature. 

Also, make sure all of your meters are accessible without the technicians having to enter your yard. Lastly, you don't ever want to say that you or your dog were defending your property, or private property. You and the dog were always acting in self defense of your family because you feared for your life or that great bodily harm could have been caused by this person who broke into your home and yard. Oh and you always dial 911 and report a break in and robbery in process. Even if you're late to the scene and your dog already chased or bit the guy or girl in your yard, get on the phone and dial 911 and say that someone just broke into your house immediately. Don't say anything else like "I think he jumped the fence, or I think he's gonna rob me, or I think he has a gun". Just call and say someone broke into your house and you need help right away. The cops will respond as fast as they can and rather then you having to explain why the dog bit someone, that person has to explain why they're in your yard. It can mean the difference in court if it gets that far.


----------



## Msmaria (Mar 2, 2013)

There was a BEWARE OF DOG sign already on gate when I moved in. I haven't taken it down as it belongs to the homeowners. I do have a sign right beside it for the fire dept stating 3 dogs inside home.


----------



## Packen (Sep 14, 2008)

No signs/warning stickers on my house or vehicles.


----------



## wolfy dog (Aug 1, 2012)

Debanneball said:


> So, after reading these posts, I am confused. Exactly what type of sign should be posted warning the public that one has a dog.


"My GSD" is asleep. Please do not wake him up or trip over him."
"My GSD will love you to death".
I wonder how these will hold up in court.


----------



## KayDub (May 4, 2014)

"This home is protected by the good lord and a german shepherd. Come here to steal or do harm you might meet them both." 

The sign was given to me by my mother who just had to pick it up when she seen it. Other wise I'd let the element of surprise be a first warning to anyone who came here to do such things.


----------



## Sabis mom (Mar 20, 2014)

Years ago I had 21 dogs, 7 cats and a chicken. The sign on the gate read "Dogs on Premises. Beware of Chicken."

Now I have two signs, one that reads ' Dogs on Premises' and one that says 'Beware of Bitch'


----------



## cammo (Jun 15, 2015)

"WARNING:
If you are found here at night
You'll be found here in the morning."


----------

